# Post yo' Partscaster!



## -=Sc0rch=- (Mar 28, 2010)

C'mon, DO IT !!!!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Been posted before but here she is 


















Full build thread here http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?52064-Strat-Build-Project&highlight=strat+build


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

_____________________


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

MIM body, mixed pickups, soft V licensed neck.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I've had Vadsy's in my hands, it's awesome. I'm not usually a fan of blue but that one is just so right.

Actually, his neck is off my partscaster so I don't have one at the moment.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I've got a LOT of partscasters. The majority of my collection consists of S-style guitars that I assembled. Here are a few........










Superlead body
Allparts FAT SRO neck
Klein 65 pups
Callaham bridge assembly










MIM body
Warmoth Flame neck
Super-Vee Tremolo
Copperhead 59s pups


----------



## -=Sc0rch=- (Mar 28, 2010)

here's one of mine, 
- Kramer Focus 2000 body from 1986
- MightyMite compound radius neck with ebony fretboard
- EMG 81/85 with 18v mod
- Original Floyd Rose (german stamp) with fat brass block
- added a kramer decal to it a couple weeks ago


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I've posted this before. I bought the rosewood body from Pete (Faracaster) and the neck was from Pat (Shoretyus). The rest of the parts were bought from the 12th Fret and an Ebay seller. Gian, who was working at Encore Music Exchange at the time and who now runs L'il Demon guitars helped me put it together.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

At what point is it a "Partscaster"? Change of pickups?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Now that is pretty sweet. What does she weigh?


Kenmac said:


> I've posted this before. I bought the rosewood body from Pete (Faracaster) and the neck was from Pat (Shoretyus). The rest of the parts were bought from the 12th Fret and an Ebay seller. Gian, who was working at Encore Music Exchange at the time and who now runs L'il Demon guitars helped me put it together.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

davetcan said:


>


The flame on the neck look's fantastic. Nice job.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

a few more for your perusal.......










My pink family........left one is a MIJ body and a Squier neck. Lawrence Keystone pups and Callaham bridge assembly. Middle lives in Ottawa! Telecaster is a Brian Poe body, WD Music neck (hard V), Fender Nocaster bridge pup and Lollar Imperial humbucker in the neck. Great compensated bone nut done by Michael McConneville.










Burgandy Mist Fernendes body, Callaham bridge assembly, Allparts bound neck, Stephens Design Texas Twister pups. 










MIM Fender body, Warmoth baritone neck, Lollar Blackface pups, stock everything else. A really cool sounding guitar.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> Now that is pretty sweet. What does she weigh?


Thanks Intrepid, I don't have a scale handy but I'd say it's at least 9 lbs if not more.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> At what point is it a "Partscaster"? Change of pickups?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


That would mean that just about every guitar I own, including a Suhr Strat & few CS Gibsons, qualify as partscasters (the guys on the Les Paul forums would get their noses waaay out of joint). I would have to say that it needs more than an electronics or hardware upgrade to qualify, but once you have a non-matching neck & body you've got a partscaster on your hands.

Or, as those same guys on the LP forums might say, EVERYTHING that ever came out of a Fender factory is a partscaster......:stirpot:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree to qualify it should be a non matching set, the fun of a partscaster is mating the two. I actually use a parts caster to gig most of the time, if an accident were to happen it's easy to repair, where as a cracked or broken neck,headstock or whatever were to happen it would be a lot more painful.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Cheers Roryfan & PaulS. Nope, no Partscaster here, yet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

My Strat partscasters










My Tele partscasters










My Duosonic partscasters


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Really digging this one, the neck looks awesome!



noman said:


> Burgandy Mist Fernendes body, Callaham bridge assembly, Allparts bound neck, Stephens Design Texas Twister pups.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good thread, nice guitars guys!


----------



## -=Sc0rch=- (Mar 28, 2010)

Spellcaster said:


> My Strat partscasters



First time I ever seen a strat with a bigsby !! holy smokes! \m/

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

- Fender MIM body
- Dimarzio Tone Zone and Pro Track pickups, 5-way super switch (positions 2 & 4 puts each pickup into parallel modes.
- Super-Vee Bladerunner bridge
- Might Mite ebony/maple neck with jumbo frets, graphtech tusq nut, stock fender tuners


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

some nice guitars here guys
got one in the works - currently is a 2002 Deluxe Strat maple neck, natural ash body (not sure the origin), and on the way is a set of Rio Grande pups and a Wilkensen bridge. I was going to go with the Babicz full contact, but I may find a different body and this one is drilled for the vintage style 6 screw bridge.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Now that's a great looking group of guitars. I have been working on a partscaster Esquire for a few years now and vowed to get it done by years end. Your Esquire (and the Teles) look delicious!


Swervin55 said:


>


----------



## BLUES FAN (Jul 25, 2007)

Plays nice too


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

The Yellow Telecaster with the PAF in the neck is my dream configuration, love that guitar!


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

My Partscaster...Fender body, Fender (Japan 57 reissue) neck, klusons, Fender roadworn pickguard, fender plastic (aged in coffee) fender tremelo, fender switch/pots and Lindy Fralin Blues Specials. Neck is going to be swapped out for a 1975 fender strat neck in the coming weeks......


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

noman said:


> I've got a LOT of partscasters. The majority of my collection consists of S-style guitars that I assembled. Here are a few........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is a beauty!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> MIM body, mixed pickups, soft V licensed neck.
> View attachment 8924


I have a soft V on my strat. It as the deal maker for me,


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

use plenty of immagination as there is a couple of pieces still missing.

G.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

doriangrey said:


> Wow, that is a beauty!


Thanks! It is a great sounding guitar but probably my least played one. The neck has a very flat (14") radius which makes it seem odd to my hands so I leave it hanging most of the time. The trem system is top notch though.......looks very 80's but works and feels like a vintage one. Always love that pudding yellowish white. Copperhead pups are amazing pups wound by a guy in Guelph (called Chevalier now I think). Look him up if you want really high-quality single-coils. I scored these on ebay when he was regularly selling off unsold orders. These were wound a bit hotter than his normal 59's which makes for a really 60's tone..........I'll have to post some pics of the neck since it really is a beauty.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Here are a couple of my builds. The blue one was a build from a bare body and neck to finished product the butterscotch tele was assembled from painted pieces.


































Stupidly I sold the butterscotch but Blue is the only guitar guaranteed to stay in the stable as I built it with my boys.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I have a soft V on my strat. It as the deal maker for me,


Yes, I had a billionty-thousand strats (ok, 4 or 5) and I went to buy an amp one time, plugged in dude's strat and it was a MIM with the soft V neck. Nicest feeling strat I ever played so I thought I'd put one together since few seem to have the soft V necks. I think the Clapton strat has one(?) but I wasn't going to pay huge deniros just for a different neck so I went the 'build from parts' route.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

noman said:


> Thanks! It is a great sounding guitar but probably my least played one. The neck has a very flat (14") radius which makes it seem odd to my hands so I leave it hanging most of the time. The trem system is top notch though.......looks very 80's but works and feels like a vintage one. Always love that pudding yellowish white. Copperhead pups are amazing pups wound by a guy in Guelph (called Chevalier now I think). Look him up if you want really high-quality single-coils. I scored these on ebay when he was regularly selling off unsold orders. These were wound a bit hotter than his normal 59's which makes for a really 60's tone..........I'll have to post some pics of the neck since it really is a beauty.


I like flat necks (I have several Ibanez RGs, which are known for the flat thin necks) sounds like a fantastic guitar! Does this pickup guy do noiseless single coils?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I got a present from GTMaker today, thank you so much Gino!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Here are new pictures of an old guitar, my first partscaster. It began life as a black Squier Avril Lavigne Telecaster, with checkerboard pickguard, and a single ceramic humbucker in the bridge. 

The neck has had a complete fret job, and was stripped to bare wood, and refinished with nitrocellulose lacquer.

The body was sanded down to bare wood, and given my interpretation of antique. The brass neck plate is authentic, coming from a guitar that was over 30 years old.

The humbuckers were generic Chinese PAF-style copies, wound to vintage output, with real Alnico 5 magnets.

I had a professional setup, it plays like butter, and sounds great for jazz, and blues.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

real nice tele there


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's a couple:

1. MIM body, custom neck made by Bob (of Bob Burst fame), loaded pickguard from an EJ strat, Callaham bridge ass'y:










2. USACG lightweight body custom painted Crash 1 replica, Fender Custom Shop Clapton neck, custom wound "Layla" Florance pickups, EJ bridge assembly:


----------

